# GPS suggestions



## RGF (Jul 9, 2013)

Right now is testing geotag on my iPhone. I don't need high accuracy but more of a reminder where I was. Other suggestions to test. Test of iPhone geotag will done later this week when I get home


----------



## Tanja (Jul 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> Right now is testing geotag on my iPhone. I don't need high accuracy but more of a reminder where I was. Other suggestions to test. Test of iPhone geotag will done later this week when I get home



what exactly is the question?
and what does it have to do with EOS bodies?


----------



## RGF (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking for suggestions for h/w options to geo tag images. Obviously canon GPS attachments are the deluxe solution but they are pricey ($250 per body) and I don't need the deluxe solution. Only something that works well, captures location every few minutes so I can have images tagged in LR.


----------



## BeenThere (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the QSTARZ BT Q1000XT Data Logger. Available on Amazon for about $115. This is a key fob size GPS data logger. It can be set via SW to log a coordinate based on time interval or distance moved since last data point. Will log about 40,000 points in memory. The SW that is available with the unit or on the web site allows user to tag images based on the GPS time of the logged data point and the time a photo was captured. Obviously, you want the camera time to be set fairly accurately to get a good match. There is also third party SW that can do the tagging a little more elegantly than the QSTAR software. You can also map your vacation path on google maps using the data logger. Rechargeable battery last up to 40 hours. I've had no problems with using this unit for about a year.


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> Looking for suggestions for h/w options to geo tag images. Obviously canon GPS attachments are the deluxe solution but they are pricey ($250 per body) and I don't need the deluxe solution. Only something that works well, captures location every few minutes so I can have images tagged in LR.




I don't know of any wireless GPS connection between your mobile and the camera that can send all required data. And, I doubt the camera battery will be sufficient enough to hold on. 
I am afraid you will have to look for other solutions like Been There recommends. They maybe cost less than the Canon recommended solution. I, am very happy with my GP-E2 but, as you stated, a deluxe solution.


----------



## tolusina (Jul 9, 2013)

Here, let me Google that for you....
http://www.google.com/search?safe=off&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=android-home&site=webhp&source=hp&ei=WQjcUfTeJKK0ygHzqoG4Ag&q=geotagging+with+iphone&oq=geo+tagging+with&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.4.0i13l5.9392.22727.0.27334.12.8.0.2.2.0.325.1293.0j5j1j1.7.0....0...1c.1.19.mobile-gws-hp.a0cdNqplJpU

Results include...
http://gps4cam.com/

http://www.geotagphotos.net/en/

And...

http://www.saltpepper.net/geotag/


----------



## viggen61 (Jul 9, 2013)

RGF said:


> Right now is testing geotag on my iPhone. I don't need high accuracy but more of a reminder where I was. Other suggestions to test. Test of iPhone geotag will done later this week when I get home


If you're a Mac person, and you have Aperture or iPhoto, there is a method in the apps to tag your photos taken with a camera with shots taken with the iPhone. All it requires is that the time in the camera is synched closely with the iPhone time.


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2013)

tolusina said:


> Here, let me Google that for you....
> http://www.google.com/search?safe=off&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&source=android-home&site=webhp&source=hp&ei=WQjcUfTeJKK0ygHzqoG4Ag&q=geotagging+with+iphone&oq=geo+tagging+with&gs_l=mobile-gws-hp.1.4.0i13l5.9392.22727.0.27334.12.8.0.2.2.0.325.1293.0j5j1j1.7.0....0...1c.1.19.mobile-gws-hp.a0cdNqplJpU
> 
> Results include...
> ...


 
Interesting. Thanks
I like the GP-E2. It automatically registers all the needed info in the exif of my dslr photo. No extra actions needed


----------



## cr316892 (Jul 9, 2013)

I use the "Tracks" app on my iPhone. There is a free version with ads, and you can upgrade to an ad-free version.

Since I always have my iPhone with me, I just open the app when I am taking pictures I want to geotag.

It functions as a GPS logger, and you can download the logfiles to your computer.

(I haven't done a ton of research on this, and there might be better apps out there. But this one works well for me.)

I use exiftool to do the actual tagging in the exif data.

This was an easy solution for me, though I know some people might find this cumbersome.

I don't think this is any more complicated than using a standard GPS logger.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 10, 2013)

RGF said:


> Looking for suggestions for h/w options to geo tag images. Obviously canon GPS attachments are the deluxe solution but they are pricey ($250 per body) and I don't need the deluxe solution. Only something that works well, captures location every few minutes so I can have images tagged in LR.



Canon 6D. Okay, so that's pricier than the Canon geotagging attachment, but it comes with a free camera.


----------



## boggy4062 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you are a serious (or even less, but still serious) photographer,you will be using Lightroom. There are many apps for iPhone and Android,which create appropriate Geotags that Lightroom can import directly. No need for dedicated devices, since smartphones can do anything nowadays. Just make sure that your camera's time is set (close enough).


----------



## RGF (Jul 11, 2013)

boggy4062 said:


> If you are a serious (or even less, but still serious) photographer,you will be using Lightroom. There are many apps for iPhone and Android,which create appropriate Geotags that Lightroom can import directly. No need for dedicated devices, since smartphones can do anything nowadays. Just make sure that your camera's time is set (close enough).



Ran GeoTagPhoto and got the geo tag file onto my computer and tried to tag files in LR 5. No luck. Perhaps my workflow in the field is not ideal - I turned on and off the app several times a day over a 2 week trip and have all the positions in a single .gpx file. The app and my cameras were synched to within 1-2 seconds of each other but I only collected positioning data every few hours (hard to get the GPS to work inside a covered vehicle, ...). I don't need "accurate" position (as long as I know the property or approx long/lat I am okay), but I can not get LR to tag any files. I went to the map portion of LR, selected all the files from the trip and then loaded the geo tag file. So far nothing is tagged. Is there someway to set time tolerance or to tell LR to pick the nearest time point?


----------

